# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 GBKey Fast Unlocker 释享饲 :  GB-Key Pack4 - Huawei Module ver 1.21...CDMA Repair Added.

## mohamed73

*GB-KEY HUAWEI MODULE Ver. 1.21 Released
OBLIGATORY USE THIS VERSION*  *If you Open an Old Version, You will Get Link to Download New one.*   *******************
 *** What's New ***
*******************   *- CDMA Based Phones*  Available Features : *Operation done in Manufacturer Mode, No root Needed*
-Repair : Repair Meid, SN, BSN, BT, Wifi. 
NO NEED SELECT MODEL, IT IS DETECTED AUTOMATICALLY.   HOW TO USE THIS MODULE : 
This Module for servicing HUAWEI Phones is in a separated Software, not in same Classical GBKEY SW. 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
- Open SW and go Config Tab 
- Click BUY 1 Year activation
- Make payment and your GBKEy SN will be activated with HUAWEI Module for 1 year.  How to Use FRP Feature : 
- Open Sw and go COnfig Tab
- Click Buy Credits and do payment
- Your GBKEY account will be filled with Credits and you will be able to do FRP Remove  Pricing : 
- Module Activation price is 42 eur.
Paying this ammont, you will be able to do factory Unlock/Repair imei of  all Huawei phones, unlimited during 1 year. after 1 year, a renovation  is required 
- FRP Remove is Credits Based, Need get Modue Activated : 1 Frp Remove = 4$   *Disclaimer:* *This  Feature is released to repair original Imei of your phone...  Changing  of IMEI is illegal in some countries, and we will not be held  responsible for any consequences that befall *    *轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]*  
Any question, Help needed, Ideas post in this Thread. All posts out of Thread Title will be deleted   *GB-Team (c) 2016*  
Best Regards

----------

